# Fw190 Geschwader



## weinace (Jul 29, 2011)

Is there a single volume, or ANY document, which lists all the Geschwader equipped with the Fw190a - D - Ta152?

Regards and thanks to all,

weinace


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 29, 2011)

Only JG 301 flew the Ta 152 operationally. The 190A-D was flown by most of them at one time or another. I'm sure a list will pop up shortly.


----------



## weinace (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks very much for your response.
Sorry for my delay in answering but my wife 'dragged' me away to compete in a "Flyball' competition!!!!!
Regards and thanks,
weinace


----------



## Erich (Aug 2, 2011)

JG 3 Stab IV./JG 3 and it's 14 staffel had Dora 9's

JG 4 Geschwader Stab used Dora 9

JG 6 different stafflen mix of Dora 9's A-9's

JG 11 experimental staffel with Ta 152H

JG 26 almost fully equipped with Dora variants

JG 51 had some Dora 9's on hand

JG 300 there has been talk that II. gruppe had Dora 9's on hand, I'd love to see fotos.

JG 301 all three gruppen had Dora 9's by spring of 1945, the II. gruppe first in December of 44. III. gruppe had the Ta 152H-0 and A-8's and R2's. At the end of January 1945 all Ta's transferred into Geschwader stab JG 301 with III. gruppe markings.


----------



## weinace (Aug 3, 2011)

Erich!

Thank you *VERY *much for your list - I can now concentrate on which mark I should allocate to which Geschawader to have as broad a mix of schemes in my collection!!

Regards and thanks,

weinace


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 3, 2011)

JG 54 flew Doras as well before they amalgamated with 26.


----------



## Erich (Aug 3, 2011)

I did not mention JG 54 on purpose; the kdo Nowotny coverage was a total failure as well as trying to keep up with RAF fighters in the north JG 54 as stated was then terminated in that capacity and absorbed by staffeln in JG 26, hence the increase in Dora 9's

did you know that a special version of the TA 152 was considered very strongly for high altitude night fighting ?


----------



## weinace (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank you *BOTH *for your replies.

I did *not *know that the Ta152 was considered as a nighfighter (nightfighting is a 'sort of' sub theme of mine'; any references you can recommend for me to build my 'spare' Trimaster Ta152???????????

Regards to you all,

weinace


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, if you have some bucks, get this The Focke-Wulf Ta 152 book


----------



## Erich (Aug 4, 2011)

agree wish I knew when I was getting my free copy. am thinking about covering the Ta's night fighting possibilities in my anti-mosquito book


----------



## weinace (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks to BOTH Crimea and Erich for your replies - will, immediately, order Ta152 book.

Any 'rough' idea of publication date of anti Mosquito book Erich? (I feel a theme coming on. This usually means buying more kits!!!!) 

I didn't know Ta152 was being mooted for _'Nacht kämpfen'!!_


----------

